# Yao Ming Will be Worse than Manute Bol!!!!!!!!!!



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

He sucks he is weak and slow


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

And I guess you are so much better? This thread is closed.


----------

